# Using Multi FX processors LIVE!



## smoogle510 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey,I want to start playing live shows soon,but im saving up for a head and cab. All i have now is a Small line 6 spider 3 15 watt amp,and a Korg ax3g multi effect pedal. I want to know whats the best way of playing live using what i got,until i can buy myself the rig. I was thinking that i can use the Korg pedal direct into the pa,but not sure how that will work out...Help please =)


----------



## Albionic (Apr 7, 2011)

You can plug into the pa with the korg or Mic up the spider. Personally I'd go with the korg it won't sound amazing but it will do a job make sure to use a cab simulation on the korg.


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 7, 2011)

I use a Digitech RP500 live direct to the board. I also split my signal to a powered PA speaker for stage volume, but places with good monitors that's not needed.


----------



## smoogle510 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh ok i see. Thanks for the help. I guess i will go direct in with the korg. Would there be a problem though with hearing myself on stage?


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 7, 2011)

smoogle510 said:


> Oh ok i see. Thanks for the help. I guess i will go direct in with the korg. Would there be a problem though with hearing myself on stage?



Not if there's good stage monitors. However I keep my signal split with a direct box so that I can plug my powered PA amp in whenever I need to. You could use your Spider for that I'd imagine. It wouldn't be much but probably better than nothing.


----------



## smoogle510 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh ok. That makes sense. I guess that means it depends on the venue,and if they got good stage monitors. How about the mix,would that be a problem? Especially if theres two guitars,vocals,and maybe even bass all direct in to the PA?


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 7, 2011)

As long as everyone's on their own channel it shouldn't be a problem. We've run two guitars, a bass, a vocal processor and an electronic drum kit all direct to the board. The only thing that gave us problems was the vocal processor. We got feedback when our singer would hit high notes.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 8, 2011)

take the spider and face it towards you for a monitor in case there are none


----------



## smoogle510 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok great! thanks guys! this was alot of help!


----------

